
Typekit - Real Fonts for your website - falava
http://typekit.com/
======
cpr
Looks like these guys are doing the hard work to really make web fonts work,
including dealing with foundries and all the vagaries of browsers, font
formats, etc.

And the prices seem eminently reasonable.

(From an old electronic type afficionado, the first employee at the first
typeset-quality laser printer start-up, in 1980 (Imagen, a Stanford/Knuth TeX
project spin-off). We did fairly well until the LaserWriter appeared in 1984
and blew us away. ;-)

